# Circular Harp Glissando?



## QuietGuy

Here's a question for any harpists out there:

I'm interested in a "circular" harp glissando -- one in which both hands work in a rolling, circular motion from top to bottom or vice versa. Is there such a thing? I've heard (or think I've heard) one that sounds like could be a rolling glissando.[In the 1975 OBC album of *A Chorus Line*: The Music and the Mirror, _middle instrumental (dance) section_.]

Is there such a thing? What is the real term for it? The term 'glissando' doesn't seem to cover it!

Thanks in advance for any help! :tiphat:


----------

